# Soap Texture question



## Lorelei Lee Long (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey all, I'm new! *bow* I was cruising the forums, trying to find an answer to my question so that I didn't repost a silly question but I couldn't find anything. So, here it is.

I recently purchased handmade soap at our RennFaire, and the texture was amazing. It was sandalwood and eucalyptus, and the texture of the bar itself was rough and lovely, with a very home-made, organic feel to it. I'm assuming they used CP to make it. I have an MP kit that I purchased at a craft store just to get started to see if I even like making soap, and my first bar came out really slick and smooth. The texture was nothing like the one I purchased at the faire.

Now, I'm assuming this is because I bought a generic MP kit, but is there anyway to get a glycerin bar to the same texture as CP? Part of the reason I'm obsessed with handmade soap is the texture is soooooooo nice. *drools a bit*

Thanks in advance!  :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 12, 2011)

The rough look is best done with CP or a rebatch CP. MP usually ends up pretty smooth.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 13, 2011)

You can achieve something similar by waiting until your soap starts to set and then whip it - it will be almost solid - you add that on top of a first layer and spritz it with alcohol and drizzle more melted base on top.

See the soap with the top pink layer on the left?


----------



## Genny (Jan 13, 2011)

Big picture LOL

If you're not adding anything to your mp, it's going to have a glossyish (is that a word?LOL) appearance.
If you rebatch it, it will be slightly less glossy.  Or if you add powders to it, it becomes less glossy.


----------



## Lorelei Lee Long (Jan 14, 2011)

@Catmehndi, those soaps look amazing! But when I said rough texture, I didn't mean an uneven, wavey top. The glycerin bars I got in the MP kit are very smooth, like soap you would buy from a main brand like Dove or Irish Spring. I was wondering if there was anything I could add to the MP soap to give it a more porous texture. It's hard to describe, and I don't have a picture of the bar because I used it all up.

I'm thinking it's a result of the CP process, like soapbuddy said.

@Genny: isn't MP rebatching the soap anyway? Or can rebatching only be done once FO/EO/etc have been added?


----------

